# What makes Blackberry so special



## iMav (May 6, 2008)

As the title says, i know about push email, other than that is there any major difference between the BBs and other fones, let's a HP fone & a nokia fone?

also i'm aware of the govt. vs BB battle, so stick to the question please 

thank you.


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2008)

Yes. The blackberry wireless e-mail is the reason for the success. It's very fast, stable (not that much recently), tie up with lot of corporates. 
Blackberry Enterprise Server package is very famous in USA. 

wiki says : 
BES can act as a sort of e-mail relay for corporate accounts so that users always have access to their e-mail. The software monitors the user's local "inbox", and when a new message comes in, it picks up the message and passes it to RIM's Network Operations Center (NOC). The messages are then relayed to the user's wireless provider, which in turn delivers them to the user's BlackBerry device.

One thing that I can say for sure is that nobody else is able to provide better alternative to this and hence Blackberry is still the largest manufaturer of PDA phone in USA.

more info :*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BlackBerry


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 7, 2008)

BlackBerries have the ability of sending mail faster than the capabilities of Yahoo , Gmail etc.... The Internet experience is blazing fast than rest of the lot ...
U can get BB Connect over HP , Nokia and SE phones but they aren't successful for push email ( i tried on the Nokia 9500 )


----------



## Pathik (May 7, 2008)

BB's Push email is blazing fast.


----------



## dhanusaud (May 7, 2008)

yeah, email is the only reason...to make blkberi so special. no more things are gud enough there.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 8, 2008)

only for mail, no other reason???
what is the OS?? can we use that phone OS like symbian or linux??


----------



## desiibond (May 8, 2008)

It's not at all worthy to use Blackberry in India. It's pure business class email phone. 

BTW, they are now releasing a flip-open style blackberry targetting multimedia enthusiasts.

and yes, Blackberry is for email and internet. Nothing else.


----------



## enticer86 (May 8, 2008)

Actually BB might be a business segment fone, but it DOES make a cool statement too. Don't you guys agree?

Offtopic: whats the cost of cheapest BB available in India? I heard one of the models sells for Rs.6k or so.


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2008)

Thanks a ton for the reply guys and yeah enticer that's the reason why dad asked me to inquire about it


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 8, 2008)

BB Curve is statement for Style & Business .... The 6K model is 7130g and 11K model is 7100g .... Believe me , if u ppl choose BB once , u won't afford to leave that in for another phone !

BB Curve has all the features of that present in a multimedia phone .... also , u get handy business phone features as well ! 

Curve has the model no. 8310....  BB Pearl has model no. 8120 !  The former retails for 24999/- and the latter for Rs. 21999/-



Tech.Masti said:


> only for mail, no other reason???
> what is the OS?? can we use that phone OS like symbian or linux??



RIM has its own platform .... it plans to integrate the SAP OS in its upcoming devices !



desiibond said:


> BTW, they are now releasing a flip-open style blackberry targetting multimedia enthusiasts.



Don't know abt that .. Acc. to sources , the next in line of the series is the 9xxx model ... It is known as the iPhone Killer !


----------



## enticer86 (May 8, 2008)

7130g @ 6k
Basically at 6k, i'd prefer BB to any other fone- its a statement in itself, not only for businessmen but also for students!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 8, 2008)

But 7130g doesn't boasts of many features ...


----------



## desiibond (May 8, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> BB Curve is statement for Style & Business .... The 6K model is 7130g and 11K model is 7100g .... Believe me , if u ppl choose BB once , u won't afford to leave that in for another phone !
> 
> BB Curve has all the features of that present in a multimedia phone .... also , u get handy business phone features as well !
> 
> ...


 
yep. It's name is Blackberry kickstart


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 8, 2008)

Here Are The Kickstart Images ::


*www.crackberry.com/files/u3/kickstartblackberry1.jpg

*www.crackberry.com/files/u3/BlackBerryKickStart3.jpg

*crackberry.com/files/u3/BlackBerryKickStart1.jpg


BlackBerry iPhone Killer is known as the *BlackBerry STORM* !  It will be added later to the 9000 Series ... Specs are awaited till now ! But i can confirm the following ::

624MHz Intel XScale PXA270 processor ( Faster than iPhone's 620MHz ARM 1173 processor )
Full Touch interface
3G , GPS, WiFi, HSDPA 
3.2 MP Camera With Xenon Flash
480 x 320 resolution screen
1GB onboard memory


Here are the pics of the latest BB 9000 :: 

*images.crackberry.com/files/u3/reviewimages/blackberry9000b/blackberry9000part2.jpg


Time for me to upgrade from the 8310 Curve !


----------



## nikhilpai (May 8, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> BlackBerries have the ability of sending mail faster than the capabilities of Yahoo , Gmail etc.... The Internet experience is blazing fast than rest of the lot ...
> U can get BB Connect over HP , Nokia and SE phones but they aren't successful for push email ( i tried on the Nokia 9500 )



BB over Nokia or SE phones should give u the same push mail experience as on a Blackberry handset. Works amazingly well on the Nokia E61i atleast AFAIK.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 8, 2008)

nikeel said:


> BB over Nokia or SE phones should give u the same push mail experience as on a Blackberry handset.



Not in all cases .. even the operators and handset makers confirm this.



nikeel said:


> Works amazingly well on the Nokia E61i atleast AFAIK.



Mine experience was quite bad with the 9500 .... The Nokia phone was unable to get the signals when BB Connect was enforced !


----------



## x3060 (May 10, 2008)

yes BB a very good business phone . . you cant complain about it.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 10, 2008)

x3060 said:


> yes BB a very good business phone . .


 

the newer BB's handle the youth preferences very well too !


----------



## oval_man (May 10, 2008)

Blackberry - can read eMails only in TEXT format NOT in HTML? Looks horrible to see only words & links..!!


----------



## swordfish (May 10, 2008)

BB is crap except emails..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 10, 2008)

^ u shud point out the negatives rather than just reporting ! 




oval_man said:


> Blackberry - can read eMails only in TEXT format NOT in HTML? Looks horrible to see only words & links..!!



This is not the case .. it can read in HTML as well !


----------



## swordfish (May 10, 2008)

^^ I dont like the looks of BB. mainly full querty keyboard.. tht makes it wider and unconfortable to hold


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 10, 2008)

Looks are one thing... but have you tried holding it? it feels quite okay to hold it. not uncomfy or anything.


----------



## enticer86 (May 10, 2008)

swordfish said:


> BB is crap except emails..


Wtf man.. only a school going kid can comment lik that. BB is more abt professionalism yaar



swordfish said:


> ^^ I dont like the looks of BB. mainly full querty keyboard.. tht makes it wider and unconfortable to hold



Its nothing of the sort. And ur posts are contradictory


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 11, 2008)

@ Swordfish , have u ever used a BB ... if not, then atleast get ur hands on the BlackBerry Pearl .. it will finish ur crappiness abt the handheld !

^ That's y i askd him to report the negatives ... At last ,thread concludes to

*BlackBerry is Special !*


----------



## enticer86 (May 11, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> @ Swordfish , have u ever used a BB ... if not, then atleast get ur hands on the BlackBerry Pearl .. it will finish ur crappiness abt the handheld !
> 
> ^ That's y i askd him to report the negatives ... At last ,thread concludes to
> 
> *BlackBerry is Special !*



Yeah, another conclusion?
_bandar kya jaane adrak ka swad!_


----------



## NiluGeek (May 11, 2008)

Hello friends,

When is 9xxx series releasing in india and wht culd be the price and is BB Internet service really fast  in india in mumbai i m thinking of purchasing it just for net and email 

Thank you


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 11, 2008)

^ 9xxx series will take some time to get released in India ..  but lemme warn u , they'll b costly !


----------



## swordfish (May 11, 2008)

> Yeah, another conclusion?


there could be different conclusion for difernt people.. !!



> bandar kya jaane adrak ka swad!


what do u mean by this huh?? 

but funny statement


----------



## iMav (May 11, 2008)

he means that the monkey does not know how ginger tastes


----------



## swordfish (May 12, 2008)

I knw hindi man.. 
but thanks for translation


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 12, 2008)

iMav said:


> he means that the monkey does not know how ginger tastes



u r still following the thread


----------



## NiluGeek (May 12, 2008)

hello friends,

How is the Internet connection speed, i mean thru BB Internet service thru vodafone, is i faster than SLow GPRS provided by other operators like airtel, vodafone etc.

Awaiting  u r reply.

Thanks


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 13, 2008)

^ The Internet Speeds are Blazing Fast due to incorporation of EDGE !


----------

